# Today is my due date...



## mrsuribe (Nov 9, 2004)

Well, today would of been Aaron's due date. I thought I was going to be OK, but I really miss him. I've been a wreck almost all day. Plus I made the mistake of checking in on my due date club. Why did I have to do that?








I love you Aaron Joseph and I miss you.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

This is one sorrow that the Good G-d has spared me, but I have to tell you that I am sorry you are enduring this loss.

















s to you, mama, and little AJ!


----------



## glendora (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm sorry. I was in the Feb DDC this summer, too, and I've got a sort of horrible urge to _look_.








:


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

i also lost a febuary baby....my due date was yesterday....and i promised myself i would stay away from that DDC


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

jenny,
i am so sorry.
the due date really puts a point on what would have, could have been...
it really highlights the reality of losing him.

i hope the day passes gently on you and your husband. there is some kind of solice in that fact that you will always miss him. he will always be with you, close to your heart.

much love to you!
love, coralsmom


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Frankiesmom (Nov 26, 2006)

Aaron Joseph


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

Mama

I think most of us have made the checking the ddc mistake







I cried for about a week when I did.















Aaron

Did you do anything special yesterday?

tara


----------



## varaonaid (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm so so so sorry.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I am crying for you and your angel.

Take care.








Aaron Joseph


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss, Jenny.


----------



## mrsuribe (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you so much for your kindness and support. It means alot to me. I knew I could get some support here. Sunday ended up being a very peaceful day.

After church we went to the cemetary and visited both Aaron and Daniels' graves. The boys made pictures for them and we brought them flowers. Afterwards we had a BBQ w/some friends and hung out.

Thank you again.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Oh I just read your siggy mama- BIG







It's always hard to go through a child dying but my heart goes out to you along with positive energy.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

It is so hard, truly.

I go to my DDC on occasion, too ... but am getting better at passing it by. It's never a good day when I don't (pass it by).


----------

